# Chinch-Video  an  Monitor



## Foehre (6. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit meinen Videorekorder(Video-Chinch-Ausgang) direkt am Monitor anzuschließen Weiß jemand ob es reicht die richtigen Pins des Monitorkabels mit einem Video-Chinch kabel zu verbinden? Gibt es vielleicht adapter

Kennt jemand eine billige gute TV-Karte, die er mir empfehlen kann (Falls ich das mit dem direkt verbinden nicht schaffe)?
Vielen Dank
Lukas


----------



## Erpel (6. November 2003)

Also, einfach verbinden geht sicher nicht, aber es gibt Video zuVGA Adapter.
such mal, villeicht findeste im Zusammenhang mit Konsolen etwas, weil die oft benutzt werden, um das Bild von einer Konsole auf en Monitor darzustellen.


----------



## Foehre (7. November 2003)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank, so ein Adapter würde mir sehr weiterhelfen Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht wo ich so etwas im Internet finde (Mir fehlt der Link)!
Lukas


----------

